# Buffalo Sabres on a winning streak



## moviequeen1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Our hometown pro hockey team,Buffalo Sabres are the hottest team in the league right now
They won their 10th straight win last night  beating San Jose Sharks in OT 3-2
The team has been awful for so many years,,long time ticket holders had given up on them as did everybody else
What a difference a yr makes,going from the worst team in the league to #1 in NHL standings
Phil Housely,ex Sabre and head coach has to be pleased with the way the team has finally found a way to win
Its nice to hear positive things about the team for a change Sue


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 28, 2018)

*Great for them, isn't it.  Bot, about those Bills....THEY need to get their act together.*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *Great for them, isn't it.  Bot, about those Bills....THEY need to get their act together.*



HI Marie,the Bflo Bills are pathetic,I gave up on them years ago
The last time I attended a Bills game  late Chuck Knox was the head coach Sue


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 29, 2018)

I'll have to watch out for the Sabres! I like hockey and as a former Pgh-er I sort of follow the Penguins& enjoy the Vegas Golden Knights & the AZ Coyotes, going to watch a bit of their game tonight.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2018)

*Guess Tampa Bay broke their streak. They won 5-4*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 30, 2018)

In a good way,I'm glad the Sabres lost and the streak is over,they have come back down to earth.This will help them as the season goes on
The team is so much better than last yr,I'll be curious to see in their next game if they can bounce back Sue


----------

